# Piranhas Hate Light?



## d3r (Nov 9, 2013)

so i randomly got into owning a few Piranhas...im NO expert by any means...

i bought 8 litte guys along with a 60gallon tank which came with a white florescent aquarium light. (This was before i learned piranhas dont like the light much)

everytime i would turn the light on they would all go into a frenzy and spaz out like there was an earthquake and eventually just hide or stop moving all together.
after my guys grew i upgraded to a 120gallon tank(im currently in process of upping to 165gallon). instead of going with generic white light i thought i would experiment.

after several failed attempts i bought a string of Green LED lights and ran them along the hood of my aquarium.
surprisingly they do not freak out or hide or stop swimming when i turn them on for a few hours after dark.

its almost like they dont even notice its on. i flip the switch and NOTHING, they continue to be active and calm.
they will even eat with the light on which would never happen before.

Have you guys ever tried anything like this? it worked for me.
it looks pretty cool at night and the fish dont seem to mind at all.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I hardly ever turn on my lights as most of the rooms in my house have windows and I get plenty of natural sunlight all through the day...but every once in a while, I'll turn on them on at night for about an hour or so.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Good looking tank. I like the green hue which resembles a moss covered lake/flood plain. It is similar to using actinic to simulate dawn/dusk; plus, it can help ease the transition of the main lights (e.g. daylights) coming on to reduce that skittish behavior. I use actinic on my tank for dawn/dusk along with moonlight LED’s for a comprehensive 24/7 lighting.


----------



## addicted216 (Sep 30, 2011)

I turn my lights on every day, whats the point of having a pet you cant see,lol take aluminum foil put under the light cut holes until u get the desired lighting, it deems the light and they wont freak out


----------

